# Da Baddest Mudda Mud Bog Sept 25-27, 2009 Rocky Creek ATV Trail



## Rocky Creek ATV (Mar 28, 2009)

*"Mud Boggin' Southern Style"
**"Da Baddest Mudda"**
**ATV Mud Bog Competition Point Series
**Sept. 25th-27th, 2009
$2000 in Cash Prizes & Trophies
**Friday
Trail Ride 12:00pm til 10:00pm
8:00pm Mud-A-Cross
Saturday
Trail Ride 9:00am til midnight
11:00am Kids Bog (2 Classes***)
2:00pm "DBM" Mud Bog (6 Classes***)
6:00pm Awards Ceremony
7:00pm Lawn Mower Drag Race
8:00pm Lawn Mower Flat Track Race
www.rockycreekatv.com*​*
*


----------



## Rocky Creek ATV (Mar 28, 2009)

Roll call time. Who all is coming?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

where yall located at ?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

wood butcher said:


> where yall located at ?


I think its south of Atlanta,Ga.


----------

